# torre del mar



## soniaevan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi all .. my husband and myself are looking to move to torre del mar within the next 2 years, once we have retired.
We have rented an apartment for this September/October for a month..
just wondering if there are any expats on here that could give us some more information and insight about the area..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I live 4.5km inland from Torre del Mar. It is a holiday resort mainly visited by Spanish holidaymakers, many of whom own second homes in the town. The beach and promenade are very long and you can in fact walk all the way along to El Morche, crossing a couple of footbridges over dry (most of the time) riverbeds. Although the resort is only really busy in July and August which is when most of the Spanish tourists visit, the shops and most of the bars and restaurants do not close down in winter as it is also a working town and many people from the larger inland town of Vélez where I live also use Torre del Mar. The resort has a very family orientated feel about it, and does not attract the "wrong" sort of tourist!

I have to say it is not the most attractive place on first sight as most of the property in the centre is older 1960s and 1970s apartment blocks, but the town has a lot of amenities which make it a nice and very convenient place to live. It is easy to reach from Málaga airport, approx 30 minutes' drive straight down the motorway, or by public transport if you take the train or bus from the airport into Málaga city centre and then the bus to Torre del Mar. Bus connections with Málaga are very frequent, just the bus which starts in Vélez and then stops in Torre del Mar runs over 30 times per day from Mon-Fri, and the last bus back from Málaga leaves at 11pm. You can also catch the buses which go to Torrox, Nerja or Almeria and get off at Torre, which gives even more options. 

The main regional hospital (Hospital Comarcal de la Axarquia) is just up the road, between Torre and Vélez, as is a large indoor shopping centre with multiscreen cinema, the El Ingenio Centro Comercial. Opposite El Ingenio is the Aquavelis Waterpark which is open in the summer months. 

One thing to note is that the town now hosts a major music festival in July each year, the Weekend Beach Festival, and that has attracted some complaints about noise. It is held at the western end of town, as you arrive from Málaga, so you might not want to be too near that although it is only one weekend a year.

If you have any other questions I will do my best to answer them.


----------

